# Sorry if this is the wrong place. Very low volume and installing the newer drivers.



## NoRealtechLowVolume (Dec 22, 2019)

First, if this is the wrong place please point me to the right place.

I came here after having problems with a new laptop which has an issue with very low volume even when everything is maxed out, at least from headphones if not from speakers(could just be crappy speakers). (edit: I'm also missing the Realtech HD Audio Manager. Doesn't show up at all.)

Clevo NH55EDQ

Windows 10 Pro 64, v1909.
Realtek driver 6.0.8694.1 (4/30/2019)

I've tried uninstalling drivers, reinstalling them, didn't work. I've used Guru3D's DDU to uninstall and reinstall. I've tried various generic settings changes too.

I tried installing this driver (9/2019 64 bit 8791) and this driver (11/2019 Generic FF00 8838). In Device Manager > Update Driver > In Computer, but it just says "Latest driver available" in response and keeps it at the above 4/2019 driver. Chances are I'm doing something simply wrong, anyone up for walking me through this?

I know you guys are enthusiasts, but right now I'm just trying to be able to listen to youtube and other things, if the newer drivers get me there, great, if some simpler solution using just the older 4/2019 drivers work, great. If anyone has a clue, I'm all ears, but I might need hearing aids currently.

(And there's a few smaller issues non-sound related if you're willing to bother with that. lol)

Thanks.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 22, 2019)

Buying a laptop should be a plug and play experience. If the sound isn't working right return the laptop for a replacement.


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 22, 2019)

next thing is to try backing up your work files, important files etc etc
open up device manager if you have ! <--- this symbol on your sound icons? if you do rather than try to find the correct drivers, 
id do a factory reinstall windows its quicker that way, after that check your laptop sounds and the other small issues if its fixed.
if it is then proceed to do updates and check again. 

if its not fixed, id return it under warranty as it could be hardware failure


----------



## NoRealtechLowVolume (Dec 22, 2019)

@Rowsol - It's not strictly new. I bought the laptop from a person off Craigslist. He bought it this May(and there's still a 1yr warranty on it). (I have a print out of his receipt and warranty rules) It was reset. So you're saying I should return it? Can you give me a gist of what details I should keep in mind past reading the warranty thoroughly to rma?

@Hyderz - Ok, I'll give it a shot. Nothing sensitive on this laptop yet. edit: Think I misunderstood your post. Were you meaning ONLY IF I have an exclamation point(with a yellow border iirc) on the sound icons in the device manager that I then should try resetting Windows? I do not have this icon anywhere, of any type.

Thanks you two.

EDIT: And if anyone has any detailed input or a step by step tutorial on installing the above drivers, I'd like to still try that. I read through "How to Install CAB files" and maybe-probably got something wrong.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 22, 2019)

How volume mixer appeared when playing audio? Did the green bar move high?
e.g.


----------



## NoRealtechLowVolume (Dec 22, 2019)

@City: Yeah, everything at max, youtube at max, it reaches a high of 25% green bar with regular talking.

EDIT: So turning on Metallica-Enter Sandman it shows regular system volume at ~55% max, Firefox at 105% max. Going back to the previous talking video, it's 25% system max and around 40% system max. Looking at it closer there's some variation between the two, a few times that system volume went higher(for a fraction of a second) during the higher notes of the guy speaking, or seems so by repeating the section of the vid and eyeing it-but generally, Firefox is hitting ~twice the volume max.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 23, 2019)

NoRealtechLowVolume said:


> @City: Yeah, everything at max, youtube at max, it reaches a high of 25% green bar with regular talking.
> 
> EDIT: So turning on Metallica-Enter Sandman it shows regular system volume at ~55% max, Firefox at 105% max. Going back to the previous talking video, it's 25% system max and around 40% system max. Looking at it closer there's some variation between the two, a few times that system volume went higher(for a fraction of a second) during the higher notes of the guy speaking, or seems so by repeating the section of the vid and eyeing it-but generally, Firefox is hitting ~twice the volume max.


Try local files; youtube can have lower volume due to normalisation (technology to make all videos the same loudness on average) on audio.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

NoRealtechLowVolume said:


> @Rowsol - It's not strictly new. I bought the laptop from a person off Craigslist. He bought it this May(and there's still a 1yr warranty on it). (I have a print out of his receipt and warranty rules) It was reset. So you're saying I should return it? Can you give me a gist of what details I should keep in mind past reading the warranty thoroughly to rma?
> 
> @Hyderz - Ok, I'll give it a shot. Nothing sensitive on this laptop yet. edit: Think I misunderstood your post. Were you meaning ONLY IF I have an exclamation point(with a yellow border iirc) on the sound icons in the device manager that I then should try resetting Windows? I do not have this icon anywhere, of any type.
> 
> ...



Send it back for warranty repair or get an amp


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 23, 2019)

if you're using audiophile type headphones its normal. A laptop wouldnt be able to power say.. 250ohm headphones. You need an amp if you want volume.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2020)

NoRealtechLowVolume said:


> Clevo NH55EDQ
> 
> Windows 10 Pro 64, v1909.
> Realtek driver 6.0.8694.1 (4/30/2019)



I suspect the Realtek v6.0.8694.1 audio driver is in the new & compact *UAD* (universal audio driver) format.
the generic 8838 FF00 driver is in the traditional/legacy *HDA* (or non-UAD) format and is much bigger & more bloated than a UAD driver.

you need to uninstall either one using DDU (display driver uninstall) tool and clean install a Realtek UAD driver (do *not* use the FF00 HDA drivers)

it seems the Pro-Star Clevo NH55EDQ laptop uses Sound Blaster Cinema 5 as noted in the specs.

so you need a Realtek + Creative UAD driver with SBC5 UWP support.
try installing any of the recent "Clevo" based Realtek UAD drivers from alanfox2000's Realtek HDA github page (either 8858 or 8865). then install this Creative SBX 2.0.0.38 driver on top of the Realtek UAD driver.


----------

